# Shopsmith up and almost running



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Finally did it. NOt sure how old this baby is but it aint young









The bars were to far down on the hinge section to prevent lifting to vertical position. They were seized in place.









the tailstock was also seized in position. Both these pieces were absolutely seized in position.









The headstock and every other piece took considerable persuading in order to get them off the main bars.

There was a lot of rust to remove.

What I dont know is the age of the unit









Cant make out if that is R 45576 or R 43576

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

A shopsmith 10ER. Made between 1947 and 1953. 

I have a Mark V that was made in the 80s I'd love to get running. I need a lathe. From what I've seen, parts prices make it almost not worth messing with.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

so its an oldie then

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It is a 10-ER I had the later version made in the 80's. They are not good lathes. Just too much vibration. The tool rest and tailstock are the weak point although the bearings in the headstock aren't much better. My Grandfather did a lot of work on a 10-ER.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

john lucas said:


> It is a 10-ER I had the later version made in the 80's. They are not good lathes. Just too much vibration. The tool rest and tailstock are the weak point although the bearings in the headstock aren't much better. My Grandfather did a lot of work on a 10-ER.


No I have a challenge ... see if I can modify it to make it good lol

A new tail stock should be simple enough. Could the quill be changed to take a 2MT?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

It took me a good 3 hours to knock the bars out ... mad it took some doing. 

I had to sand the bars with 100 grit to remove as much rust as possible. even so I had to use a a mallet, hammer and sledge to get the bars out. I knew there was only one thing for it. These bars needed more cleaning up.

How to sand them evenly and clean them up ... I know a lathe.









But as you may know the nova is a short bed and I only have one extension. The bars from the shopsmith are about 1800 mm or 6' at a guess.

Where there is a will there is a way









So I lined up the other lathe, put the tail stock on backwards on the our board and and presto.









The one bar is what was sanded by hand before I got it all apart and the other is cleaned up on the lathe. At a small angle the accessories almost slide off with a light push









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Looks like progress. Can't wait to see how this turns out so I'll have no excuse but to dig mine out.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here it is all assembled, in the dark.











I have seen what some enthusiasts do. I'm a bit embarrassed at my efforts now.

They re-chrome bits and pieces and all sorts of stuff ... wow they are a dedicated lol.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

and some interesting history on the '10 er' thanks to someone else who gave this link

http://www.ssug.org/index.php/10-10e-10er/3532-10e-serial

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

So have you cranked it up, yet? Is the motor any good?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RobinDobbie said:


> So have you cranked it up, yet? Is the motor any good?


Ok I will go plug it in now and take a day light pic

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

well it was only now I realised this thing does not have an on off switch. Oh and I took the belts off.

I cant see the point in tensioner and double belt thing.









You can probably make out the pulley on the motor is spinning

here is a couple of shots from other angles









considering its age its in pretty good nick









There is a little vibration but I think that is just the aluminium stools it is sitting on.

If I want to make this into a serious unit eventually I will want a variable speed motor with on off switch on the unit. So yes it runs but the pulleys were not set up to spin the spindle which does spin freely. Everything else seems to work as it should.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad the motor works. That's one less expensive repair. 

I just bought a couple old motors last night, and one of them has lubrication instructions on the motor. Once I do that it should be a perfect motor.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like you're moving right along on this restoration. Quickly I might say. Looks good and glad it works so far


----------

